
Sprout: The Online WYSIWYG Editor for Flash - kkim
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/29/sprout-the-online-wysiwyg-editor-for-flash/
======
imsteve
Tried it out, quite useful. Looks like I'll be able to make good on my promise
to never actually learn flash.

